# It is getting tough



## aaronblaine1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Asking for prayers and encouragement.Lost my job 3 months ago. Don"t know how much more i can take.Trying to do a little guiding on lanier to help. I need for the lord to send me some folks.Dealing with a wife who is afraid and won't trust the lord to help us.If any one would like to go with me my cost is 150.00 for a full day.All my christian friends tell me not to give up my dream,but i am ready to just throw in the towel and call it quits on everything. I hope something comes through quickly.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 8, 2012)

Dont give up brother, when you walk by faith even your failures will lead to success.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hang in there. Persevere and have faith.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers for you.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 6, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Prayers are continuing for you. Keep on pushing!


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 9, 2012)

*Prayers Sent*

Hang in there...you are not alone.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Sometimes it's hard to understand why we are forced to deal with the curve-balls life throws our way. Stay strong and this too shall pass. You will come out a stronger man. God bless you during the tough times!


----------

